# Coby 5.1 surround



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

I recently won a CobyCSP96 home theater speaker system , so I connected it to my pioneer vsx D209 receiver according to the Coby instruction booklet and it only produced sound from the front , center and subwoofer with way too much bass. Then I decided to hook up the speakers to my VSX receiver and not the Coby subwoofer with much the same results. Ive tried setting up speaker levels for 5.1, dolby pro logic and DSP and the surround speakers dont work at all. Ive checked all the connections 2 or 3 times and they're fine. Any help would be appreciated. thanx


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tested the speakers on another output that is working to see if its the speakers that are dead?


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes I just tested them and they both work fine


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It may be some settings in the menu of your receiver?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

On page 4 of the manual it states that for 5.1 you need separate RCA connections for #3,4,5, and 6. Does your receiver have these separate RCA outputs?


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

yes and it's hooked up that way


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

When you play a DVD you have DVD 5.1 selected on the receiver?


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

yes and still no surround


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I looked up the Pioneer VSX D209 receiver. It does not decode 5.1, it is 5.1 compatible meaning it needs a outboard 5.1. decoder. It has no 5.1 outputs, only 5.1 *inputs* that can accept the required signal from a 5.1 component that has 5.1 channel analog output jacks.
The receiver has no 5.1 outputs that you need to connect to the inputs on the Colby system. (#3,4,5,a d 6 in the Colby manual)


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

ok then should I disconnect the rca plugs from 2,3,4,5, on the coby and only use the subwoofer connection


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

ok, then should I disconnect 2,3,4,5, from the coby and just run the speakers thru the receiver with the subwoofer plugged in to the subwoofer pre-out on the receiver


----------

